# Socialism and gun control.



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Typical ignorance from a Obama supporter....that is how the clown was elected.....some people have no clue and whats scary is that some post on here and still refuse to see the dangers of Obama and this congress....:angry:


----------

